# Let say God did exist...



## PriestRevan (Nov 3, 2009)

and, for the sake of this thread, you died tomorrow, still atheist or Christian or whatever the hell you are.

Now, while on the "other side", you see God. He's sitting there, on the other side of this lovely oak desk, in a very nice business suit. In fact, you realize he's very attractive for his age. (lol)

Now, you're sitting there, staring at this omnipresent being, and he says, "You have one chance to say anything you want to *me*."

What would you say to God, right before he passes whatever judgment on you and why would you say that?

This thread is for fun, not to prove if God does exist or not, since I don't really care.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 3, 2009)

In all honesty I wouldn't say anything.


----------



## Modern Fe9 (Nov 3, 2009)

i want to be my fursona without the government chasing my ass when it happens


----------



## Attaman (Nov 3, 2009)

"You're a dick."


----------



## PriestRevan (Nov 3, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> In all honesty I wouldn't say anything.



I know, he's simply stunning. Leaves me speechless.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 3, 2009)

Can I please be in charge of the apocalypse, Ill make it look like an accident so you get the insurance money.


----------



## Dass (Nov 3, 2009)

That is a very good question. I think hell's only a place for the truly wicked (given it does exist), so I wouldn't need to defend anything.

So I guess all I'd want to know is "How much was I wrong about?"


----------



## moonchylde (Nov 3, 2009)

Dude... awesome job on the boobs thing.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 3, 2009)

"You're a fraud."


----------



## PriestRevan (Nov 3, 2009)

Tycho said:


> "You're a fraud."



Can I ask why?


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 3, 2009)

"What a relief...."


----------



## moonchylde (Nov 3, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Can I ask why?



IT'S A TRAP!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 3, 2009)

"'sup?"

Why?  When's the last time anyone's really talked to God and asked him what he's up to?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 3, 2009)

If this were a real life scenario presented to me....I'd have to say:

"I used my free will. Did I use it wisely?"


----------



## Azure (Nov 3, 2009)

"Practice what you preach, asshole"


----------



## Tycho (Nov 3, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Can I ask why?



The Spanish Inquisition.  The witch trials at Salem.  The Crusades.  The list goes on.  Hatred, violence, suffering, death.  Under the banner of righteousness that has been hoisted aloft in the name of "God".

"God" condones this behavior with his silence on the matter.  He condones any and all misinformation about him being used by the wicked and oppressive to stifle the innocent.  He is not "God".  "God" is a word people use for something or someone who is ultimately good, benevolent, and just.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 3, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> "'sup?"
> 
> Why?  When's the last time anyone's really talked to God and asked him what he's up to?


...You know when was the last time someone did?
I'd say "Hey bro, can I get a fistpound?"


----------



## PriestRevan (Nov 3, 2009)

Tycho said:


> The Spanish Inquisition.  The witch trials at Salem.  The Crusades.  The list goes on.  Hatred, violence, suffering, death.  Under the banner of righteousness that has been hoisted aloft in the name of "God".
> 
> "God" condones this behavior with his silence on the matter.  He condones any and all misinformation about him being used by the wicked and oppressive to stifle the innocent.  He is not "God".  "God" is a word people use for something or someone who is ultimately good, benevolent, and just.



Well, first off, weren't there Gods that aren't good... such as some Hindu God(s)? (lets make this a simple answer, I'd rather avoid a religious right/wrong thread)

But, I'd forgive him. He's just sooooo busy with paperwork and putting up with that son of his.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 3, 2009)

I'd thank him for making life exciting for me, and for giving me good looks and the chance to be born in a great nation. Then I would ask about the reasons for hate, war, sickness and famine. Then think on what he told me. Then I'd shake his hand if he'd let me.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 3, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Well, first off, weren't there Gods that aren't good... such as some Hindu God(s)? (lets make this a simple answer, I'd rather avoid a religious right/wrong thread)



In common usage today, the word "God" is most commonly used to refer to a higher power, an omniscient, omnipotent deity or force who embodies the very essence of "good".  Outside of Hindu territory (and possibly inside as well) there is no question on the matter - "God" means "God".  Yahweh, Elohim, whatever.  God.


----------



## PriestRevan (Nov 3, 2009)

Tycho said:


> In common usage today, the word "God" is most commonly used to refer to a higher power, an omniscient, omnipotent deity or force who embodies the very essence of "good".  Outside of Hindu territory (and possibly inside as well) there is no question on the matter - "God" means "God".  Yahweh, Elohim, whatever.  God.



But, isn't "God" a God. There are "evil" God's just as there are "good" Gods. 

I never really knew God meant "good".


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 3, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I know, he's simply stunning. Leaves me speechless.


 No, it's more because I couldn't think of anything I'd like to say to God.
He's heard every possible thing a million times, and I'm pretty sure half of the people would already be trying to be original. I can't think of any questions to ask him, because I wouldn't like the answers.


----------



## PriestRevan (Nov 3, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> No, it's more because I couldn't think of anything I'd like to say to God.
> He's heard every possible thing a million times, and I'm pretty sure half of the people would already be trying to be original. I can't think of any questions to ask him, because I wouldn't like the answers.



Sweet.


----------



## Corto (Nov 3, 2009)

"Say anything, uh? I guess this means heaven..."
*Puts on sunglasses*
"...can wait"
YEEEEEEEAH


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 3, 2009)

You are one sexy diety.


What you say isn't going to have an affect on how he judges you, anyways, so you might as well make it funny.  You have all of eternity to ask the other questions.





The Drunken Ace said:


> and for giving me good looks and the chance to be born in a great nation.


I lol'd.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Nocturne (Nov 3, 2009)

"You have done well, my son"


----------



## Shindo (Nov 3, 2009)

"are you serious...."


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 3, 2009)

"Piss off, you backlit wanker."


----------



## Nargle (Nov 3, 2009)

I'd say "Please do something about cruelty towards dogs back on Earth. They're lives are way too short to endure so much suffering. They deserve better."


----------



## PriestRevan (Nov 3, 2009)

Shindo said:


> "are you serious...."



That he made you gay and cursed you forever?

Yes.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 3, 2009)

Probably something like "I respectfully return the ticket" 

Brothers Karamazov really sums up my issues with god in that passage.


----------



## Takun (Nov 3, 2009)

"You're a dick."


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Nov 3, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I'd say "Please do something about cruelty towards dogs back on Earth. They're lives are way too short to endure so much suffering. They deserve better."




Sadly Nargle, God cares not for the suffering of that which he creates...

You wanna get shit done you gotta talk to the man downstairs, I'm sure he'll strike a bargain.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 3, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Sadly Nargle, God cares not for the suffering of that which he creates...
> 
> You wanna get shit done you gotta talk to the man downstairs, I'm sure he'll strike a bargain.


This.



Jashwa said:


> You are one sexy diety.


 Brown-nosing to the end, huh? What. A. Shock.



> I lol'd.


 He's better-looking than you.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 3, 2009)

"You have no right to preside over and pass judgement on the lives of those you've given free will; By your very existence, the idea of free will has been shattered - You are a flawed being just as is man. There is no greater evil in existence than you."


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 3, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> Can I please be in charge of the apocalypse, Ill make it look like an accident so you get the insurance money.




lol.


I'm going to hell, aren't I?

That's what I'd say.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 3, 2009)

Can I change my answer?


Runefox said:


> "You have no right to preside over and pass judgement on the lives of those you've given free will; By your very existence, the idea of free will has been shattered - You are a flawed being just as is man. There is no greater evil in existence than you."


_*T**his. *_<3


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Nov 3, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Can I change my answer?




By all means...

And who might be the original speaker of that little tidbit of awesome?

That wouldn't be one of yours Runefox, would it?


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 3, 2009)

Runefox said:


> "You have no right to preside over and pass judgement on the lives of those you've given free will; By your very existence, the idea of free will has been shattered - You are a flawed being just as is man. There is no greater evil in existence than you."




*POW!! TAKE THAT GOD!*


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 3, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> By all means...
> 
> And who might be the original speaker of that little tidbit of awesome?
> 
> That wouldn't be one of yours Runefox, would it?


Say, did you ever notice those bolded words next to the phrase "Orignally Posted by" when you quote somebody? What do you suppose they refer to? :V


----------



## Runefox (Nov 3, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> And who might be the original speaker of that little tidbit of awesome?
> 
> That wouldn't be one of yours Runefox, would it?



I'm fairly sure you'll find the sentiment elsewhere, but those words are mine.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 3, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Sadly Nargle, God cares not for the suffering of that which he creates...
> 
> You wanna get shit done you gotta talk to the man downstairs, I'm sure he'll strike a bargain.



He's probably gonna be my next stop after seeing God seeings as I don't follow any religion =3


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 3, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> This.
> 
> 
> Brown-nosing to the end, huh? What. A. Shock.
> ...


lololol i troll u


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 3, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> lololol i troll u


I appreciate the warning. You may start whenever you're ready.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 3, 2009)

I'd so say "uhhh.. Pink did it!"

No out of all honesty... I'd be like, "Why, why do all this?"

and now I get banned XD



Nargle said:


> I'd say "Please do something about cruelty towards dogs back on Earth. They're lives are way too short to endure so much suffering. They deserve better."



me thinks nargle doth like canines a bit too much. thou not protest.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 3, 2009)

Aurali said:


> me thinks nargle doth like canines a bit too much. thou not protest.



What's with the "too much" part? =P


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 3, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I appreciate the warning. You may start whenever you're ready.


Oh, sorry.  I was translating.  My bad.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 3, 2009)

Nargle said:


> What's with the "too much" part? =P



what scares me is she isn't denying it... :/


----------



## Runefox (Nov 3, 2009)

8-bit said:


> *POW!! TAKE THAT GOD!*



I wonder if it would hurt his feelings or make him self-conscious? Maybe pick up the red phone and have a heart-felt talk with the lower floor's supervisor.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 3, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> and, for the sake of this thread, you died tomorrow, still atheist or Christian or whatever the hell you are.
> 
> Now, while on the "other side", you see God. He's sitting there, on the other side of this lovely oak desk, in a very nice business suit. In fact, you realize he's very attractive for his age. (lol)
> 
> ...


 
In all honesty, Who was phone?


----------



## Nargle (Nov 3, 2009)

Aurali said:


> what scares me is she isn't denying it... :/



I'm only denying the "too much" part =3


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Nov 3, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Say, did you ever notice those bolded words next to the phrase "Orignally Posted by" when you quote somebody? What do you suppose they refer to? :V



I was originally referring to the post that Runefox made, not the one where you quoted him, merely asking if it was his own. It was in quotation marks, after all.

Sorry for not being clearer, but please don't presume I'm that dense just because I'm still new here. You have to get to know me more before you realize just how dense I am.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 3, 2009)

Runefox said:


> I wonder if it would hurt his feelings or make him self-conscious? Maybe pick up the red phone and have a heart-felt talk with the lower floor's supervisor.




lol


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 3, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> I was originally referring to the post that Runefox made, not the one where you quoted him, merely asking if it was his own. It was in quotation marks, after all.
> 
> Sorry for not being clearer, but please don't presume I'm that dense just because I'm still new here. You have to get to know me more before you realize just how dense I am.


Considering that you just wrote four relatively verbose sentences in reply to a simple rhetorical question, while neither saying anything nor actually addressing the implied snark, I think I've got a pretty good idea already.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 3, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> "You're a dick."


  Half-fried minds think alike?

EDIT:  Ooh!  I just realized!  I'm going to need to ask him about those Iron Chariots.  

"Dude, don't remind me.  Fucking hax."


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 3, 2009)

sup


----------



## Bobmuffins (Nov 4, 2009)

What I would ask him:

"THEN WHO WAS PHONE?"

Admit it- you've all been wondering that.


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 4, 2009)

I would ask:

"Is it true that in the bible you say 'Suffer the children to come unto me for theirs is the kingdom of heaven?"

And he would answer 'Yes'

Then I would ask.

Why with all the power in the world do you let them get raped, beaten, starved, abused and tortured to death?  What kind of Fu#% piece of Sh^# god are you?



Why would I ask........because it is Hypocrisy   how can you love children and let them be harmed in such brutal ways.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 4, 2009)

Ill act like it's a job interview.
Then if ill be accepted ill be a demi-god.
If not...ill be a happy demon.


----------



## Conker (Nov 4, 2009)

"If you can see my future, being an all knowing entity and whatnot, did I really have freewill?

YA KNEW WHAT I WOULD DO BEFORE I DID IT AFTERALL"


----------



## Telnac (Nov 4, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> and, for the sake of this thread, you died tomorrow, still atheist or Christian or whatever the hell you are.
> 
> Now, while on the "other side", you see God. He's sitting there, on the other side of this lovely oak desk, in a very nice business suit. In fact, you realize he's very attractive for his age. (lol)
> 
> ...


Awesome idea for a thread.  On topic, here's what I'd say:

"Thank you for the chance to say anything in your presence.  Thank you also for sending <person> who's made such a difference in my life."

The identity of <person> must unfortunately remain anonymous.  But suffice to say, she's the reason I am the man I am today.


----------



## Xerox2 (Nov 4, 2009)

"If there are Christians in heaven, please send me the other way."


----------



## Telnac (Nov 4, 2009)

Xerox2 said:


> "If there are Christians in heaven, please send me the other way."


I wouldn't know about that.  Matthew 23 makes it pretty clear that the asshole Christians who give Christianity a bad name WOULD be going the other way!


----------



## Xerox2 (Nov 4, 2009)

Telnac said:


> I wouldn't know about that.  Matthew 23 makes it pretty clear that the asshole Christians who give Christianity a bad name WOULD be going the other way!


How many Christians do you know who actually care about everything that's in the bible?


----------



## Conker (Nov 4, 2009)

Xerox2 said:


> How many Christians do you know who actually care about everything that's in the bible?


One specific crazy comes to mind. He floats around a video game forum I frequent, makes about a post a month about some religious phenomena or another and starts pointless debates.

He's a successful troll, though everyone swears he is serious.

He's like that websites period  Once a month we get a troll post by him.

But yes, he claims to care about everything in the bible.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 4, 2009)

Xerox2 said:


> How many Christians do you know who actually care about everything that's in the bible?


You mean aside from me?

Sadly, not many.    Too many just accept what's said from the pulpit at face value.  They don't look at the source & see if the two even come close to lining up.

There's a reason I tend to get along with non-Christians better than I do Christians.


----------



## Mojotaian (Nov 4, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> and, for the sake of this thread, you died tomorrow, still atheist or Christian or whatever the hell you are.
> 
> Now, while on the "other side", you see God. He's sitting there, on the other side of this lovely oak desk, in a very nice business suit. In fact, you realize he's very attractive for his age. (lol)
> 
> ...


 
I don't actually believe god exists in the way that you people believe, but I'll play along. If he did exist, and I had one thing to say, I would be relatively informal, as if he were just another person and I would say...

Probably would say that obviously that I was wrong in not believing him and that if he chose to send me to hell then I would go into that place and never return because it is the suitable punishment. But before going I would actually ask what WERE his morals because those of the impending chuch have constantly changed and yet say that that is the will of god... I'd then ask that before he send me to hell.... wait... isn't he supposed to be an all-forgiving being? So in that case wouldn't he forgive oneself? If that's the case, I would deeply apologise for my disobediance and if he would give me the chance I would not make him regret it.

Though that counts as many things...


----------



## Russ (Nov 4, 2009)

"You look different than I expected...So, I suppose I'm off to hell."


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Nov 4, 2009)

I would say: "I'd like to go to heaven. I'd like to see my deceased relatives, I'd like to play guitar with John Lennon and George Harrison, so I must ask: Is that where I'm going? Because I believe in you and your son. I believe that love is all you need and peace is possible. I think that you had the right idea when you made the universe, and while there have been some bad folks in the world, there were those that did good for others and made things better for all. I believe in you." Then I would hug him.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 4, 2009)

I suppose I should follow up; Considering that I'd surely go to hell for saying such a thing after not believing in his existence. And that would be:

"You now have a simple choice to make regarding where my eternal soul shall find rest. Surely you know that sending me to hell would offer me eternal torment and punishment, but what kind of game is life to you that you would punish your children for choosing what to believe? Giving me an eternity in hell over such a pittance would give me an eternity to plot revenge and discover the secrets of the realm, make pacts with the damned, and march unto heaven's gates to destroy your twisted regime. So, then, I ask you, o benevolent creator of all, where shall you send me?"


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 4, 2009)

"No wonder life sucked!"


----------



## ToeClaws (Nov 4, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> and, for the sake of this thread, you died tomorrow, still atheist or Christian or whatever the hell you are.
> 
> Now, while on the "other side", you see God. He's sitting there, on the other side of this lovely oak desk, in a very nice business suit. In fact, you realize he's very attractive for his age. (lol)
> 
> ...



Hmm... well... guess it would go something like this...

"Then I wish to apologize - for myself, and for humanity in general.  For eons, you have sat and watched a creature with such incredible potential never quite manage to reach it.  We fight amongst one another, we lie, we steal, are blinded by greed, and we kill - often under the guise of your name, and in twisting your word.  Though not all do this, enough still do that we don't know peace and unity as a race.  I am as much a part of that equation as every other person.  I have tried in my life to do all I could against it, but know that not every action I took was good.  For that I am sorry, and hope that the good I have done will help others to do better than I."

Then would probably be declared the village idiot and sent to toil eternally in Heaven's server room. >_<


----------



## Ricky (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey, what's up?

Do you work out?


----------



## blueeyes (Nov 4, 2009)

"What are you going to do next?"


----------



## PriestRevan (Nov 4, 2009)

"You ever been penetrated?"


----------



## nobu (Nov 4, 2009)

The fuck dude? really? REALLY?!


----------



## net-cat (Nov 4, 2009)

I do not interact with people who have the mentality of small children. I do not see that changing when I die.


----------



## blueeyes (Nov 4, 2009)

"You're the one who belongs in HELL... sick twisted, bastard..."


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 4, 2009)

Wanna yiff?


Serious answer would be something very hateful. Then I'd probably stab him up real nice.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 4, 2009)

"Why did you kill off the dinosaurs, you bastard?!"


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 4, 2009)

"are you black or white?"


----------



## Hir (Nov 4, 2009)

Why do babyfurs exist?


----------



## Hir (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh one more

Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 4, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> "Why did you kill off the dinosaurs, you bastard?!"



Whoa, whoa. Lay off the name calling and maybe he'll reconsider. They could be back. BETTER.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 4, 2009)

YO GAWD, I HEARD YOU'RE AN ASSHOLE SO WE PUT A HEATHEN IN YO HEAVEN SO U CAN FUCK YOU, WHILE I GET TO GO TO HEAVEN 8)


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 4, 2009)

"Do you masturbate while watching us?"


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 4, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Oh one more
> 
> Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?



You've got to be kidding me. I've been further even more decided to use even go need to do look more as anyone can. Can you really be far even as decided half as much to use go wish for that? My guess is that when one really been far even as decided once to use even go want, it is then that he has really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like. It's just common sense.

Anyway.. I'd ask him why he is such a douche.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 4, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> How is babbyfur formed?


Here, I made it funny for you :3


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Nov 4, 2009)

I would ask Why is YOUR word being so poluted by modern churches? Lets be honest and this is coming from a christian...the bible has so many holes it looks like a damn moth ate it.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 4, 2009)

"And you made me...why?"


----------



## Aurali (Nov 4, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> "are you black or white?"



he would so reply "Fuck are you colorblind?" and banish you to hell.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 4, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Oh one more
> 
> Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?



Translation...? X3


----------



## Dass (Nov 4, 2009)

"Douglas Adams was right, you are incompetent or an asshole"


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 4, 2009)

@Nargle: http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Has_anyone_really_been_far_even_as_decided_to_use_even_go_want_to_do_look_more_like%3F


----------



## Zolen (Nov 4, 2009)

I would say " God.....please don't kill me!...oh wait....can I be resurrected with super powers?" *after I get super powers* "Awesome I have drink vision!"


----------



## Lobo Roo (Nov 4, 2009)

If he existed, I'd ask him why all of a sudden, in the age of technology and science, all the "miracles" and other proof of his existence suddenly disappeared. :roll: 

I'd ask any unicorns I saw that, too, while we're talking about fairy tales.


No, wait, strike all that. I'd ask to be introduced to Ceiling Cat.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 4, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> Can I please be in charge of the apocalypse, Ill make it look like an accident so you get the insurance money.


 LOL. I'm on your side with that one.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 4, 2009)

"You're a fag."
"Make death non-existent."
"Still, you're a fag."


----------



## Liam (Nov 4, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> and, for the sake of this thread, you died tomorrow, still atheist or Christian or whatever the hell you are.
> 
> Now, while on the "other side", you see God. He's sitting there, on the other side of this lovely oak desk, in a very nice business suit. In fact, you realize he's very attractive for his age. (lol)
> 
> ...


Does P = NP?
Why?  Do I need a reason?


----------



## InfernalTobias (Nov 4, 2009)

I'd say, "We both know what I deserve, but both of us also know hell will be to much fun for me."


----------



## Benn (Nov 4, 2009)

"sorry"


----------



## InfernalTobias (Nov 4, 2009)

You would apalagize?


----------



## Nargle (Nov 4, 2009)

InfernalTobias said:


> You would apalagize?



Appaloosa?


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 4, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Appaloosa?


*facepalm* 
XD


----------



## ADF (Nov 4, 2009)

This would be pretty much the biggest troll in existence, an evil bastard with impossible standards that enjoys seeing humanity squirm to please him. Why say anything? One good punch to the face before being thrown into his amusement park for 99.999% of the population is the best you are going to get. While you are having your skin torn off, covered in oil and set on fire for the 20th time that day you can turn to the other screaming guy and at least say you smacked him one across the head.

You're fucked either way, either you go to hell to get tortured; or you kiss his backside and praise him every second of every hour of every day for all eternity. Him sat in the centre of crowed as far as the eye can see all bowing and grovelling over and over again to feed his insatiable ego. There is no Heaven, there are two hells; one for the flesh and one for the mind.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 4, 2009)

"Mind if I show you some ink blots?  No?  Alright, now what do you think of this?  Uh huh, I see.  This?  Yes, yes, of course.  What about this?"


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 5, 2009)

Attaman said:


> "Mind if I show you some ink blots?  No?  Alright, now what do you think of this?  Uh huh, I see.  This?  Yes, yes, of course.  What about this?"


I don't get it.


----------



## GothDragon666 (Nov 5, 2009)

"Wanna smoke a bowl dude?"


----------



## Telnac (Nov 5, 2009)

GothDragon666 said:


> "Wanna smoke a bowl dude?"


Hey, why not?  He made the stuff, right?


----------



## CAThulu (Nov 5, 2009)

"Out of all the faiths, all the beliefs in the world, which one was the one that understood you the most?"

Or...

"Can I be reincarnated as a squirrel?"


----------



## Attaman (Nov 5, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I don't get it.


Sorta like how Cthulhu got his ass handed to him by a Steam Boat.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 5, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> "Out of all the faiths, all the beliefs in the world, which one was the one that understood you the most?"


Wow. Good question!


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 5, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Sorta like how Cthulhu got his ass handed to him by a Steam Boat.


If he's allmighty....

That's bad writing right there.


----------



## Corto (Nov 5, 2009)

Chariots of Iron is such an obvious euphenism.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 5, 2009)

"LOL PENIS :V"


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 5, 2009)

Alternatively, "ARE YOU OK!?"

You should know what comes next. 8)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 5, 2009)

"FAGGOTS IN HELL"


.....


"OKAY"


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 5, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> "OKAY"



And then God would say, "LET'S FIGHT, TERRAY!"

THAT'S RIGHT, GOD IS BLUE MARY


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 5, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> And then God would say, "LET'S FIGHT, TERRAY!"
> 
> THAT'S RIGHT, GOD IS BLUE MARY


 Rijno joke. :X


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 5, 2009)

Corto said:


> "Say anything, uh? I guess this means heaven..."
> *Puts on sunglasses*
> "...can wait"
> YEEEEEEEAH



That was funny!  No well us where is Corto and what have you done with his body? :razz:



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> "Do you masturbate while watching us?"



Also funny, but not as funny as the Corto impostor.

My last question of God would be situational, dependent on the context of my death.  Either:

"You know damn well I could have made that landing...how many of my crew got out alive?

or 

"Why Planck's constant?"


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 5, 2009)

I would say;

"never gonna give you up, never gonna let you down...."


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 5, 2009)

ADF said:


> This would be pretty much the biggest troll in existence, an evil bastard with impossible standards that enjoys seeing humanity squirm to please him. Why say anything? One good punch to the face before being thrown into his amusement park for 99.999% of the population is the best you are going to get. While you are having your skin torn off, covered in oil and set on fire for the 20th time that day you can turn to the other screaming guy and at least say you smacked him one across the head.
> 
> You're fucked either way, either you go to hell to get tortured; or you kiss his backside and praise him every second of every hour of every day for all eternity. Him sat in the centre of crowed as far as the eye can see all bowing and grovelling over and over again to feed his insatiable ego. There is no Heaven, there are two hells; one for the flesh and one for the mind.



mind = blown.

I've been pondering this theory for a while now, but right now I'm currently sick and the only thing I can think of is "LOL KITTY CAATS LOLCATS LULZ TROLL HURRRR"


----------



## twelvestring (Nov 5, 2009)

I'd probably ask him something very redundant, like the meaning of existence.

Did op answer the question yet?


----------



## Wreth (Nov 5, 2009)

I was hoping for Zues


----------



## Lukar (Nov 5, 2009)

THIS.

IS.

SPARTAAAAAAAA--


----------



## Tobias_foxfire (Nov 5, 2009)

Fuck you! "In a Carlos Mencia type of a way" *then runs away*


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Nov 5, 2009)

How's life?


----------



## Tobias_foxfire (Nov 5, 2009)

ADF said:


> This would be pretty much the biggest troll in existence, an evil bastard with impossible standards that enjoys seeing humanity squirm to please him. Why say anything? One good punch to the face before being thrown into his amusement park for 99.999% of the population is the best you are going to get. While you are having your skin torn off, covered in oil and set on fire for the 20th time that day you can turn to the other screaming guy and at least say you smacked him one across the head.
> 
> You're fucked either way, either you go to hell to get tortured; or you kiss his backside and praise him every second of every hour of every day for all eternity. Him sat in the centre of crowed as far as the eye can see all bowing and grovelling over and over again to feed his insatiable ego. There is no Heaven, there are two hells; one for the flesh and one for the mind.




I agree 101% ^^


----------



## Pie (Nov 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iClejS8vWjo

This sums up my feelings on this topic rather nicely


----------



## Jelly (Nov 5, 2009)

Uh...








...what?


----------



## Rebel-lion (Nov 6, 2009)

You Cunt!


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 6, 2009)

I'd say, one wrong does not make a right but three rights make a left...I just died a little in the inside ._.


----------



## Koray (Nov 6, 2009)

"To hell with it."?


----------



## Zolen (Nov 6, 2009)

"Can I be a neutral entity? And like with great powers fight super villains and Super Hero's at the same time?"


----------



## FyrbornXTG (Nov 6, 2009)

#1-{yells rip off artist and kicks god in the shins}

#2- Hey Your not Allanis morriset.

#3-So wheres the mountain dew

#4-God I'm still alive,I wanted to die and go to nothingness jeez

#5-I'm bored wheres your Xbox360


----------

